
Blanket-like “sarapes” from northern Mexico are intriguing textiles (2011) - Thevet
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/latin-americas-wrap-for-all-seasons-112403979/
======
chiph
I'm not sure if Clint Eastwood's character "The Man With No Name" (Blondie)
wore a serape or a poncho. From some angles it's wrapped like a serape would
be, but from others it looks like there was a hole in the center and it was
worn like a poncho.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-k_BW8iLkk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-k_BW8iLkk)

~~~
knolax
The thing I've always wondered about ponchos is how they shape them. Unlike
serapes they're usually not squares, so how does the weaver know exactly where
to stop weaving to get the right shape? Or are they just cut from a square and
then have the edges tied of?

------
ASalazarMX
Why is every commenter calling sarapes "serapes"?

Edit: TIL "serape" is used a lot in English. It caught me off-guard because I
can't imagine why isn't the original word used.

